# Ornithoctoninae sp. ex Malaysia



## Martin H. (Jan 5, 2005)

...  ...


----------



## spiderPeter (Jan 5, 2005)

:razz: 
It wouldn`t be you .... 
Yes, I know, I wrote Lampropelma violaceopedes to my pictures in another thread, although it should be the same species as yours. Right? 
Just wanted to say Hello to you  :razz: 

Peter


----------



## Lopez (Jan 5, 2005)

More from probably the same source:



















And some from a very, very different source!


----------



## Lopez (Jan 5, 2005)

Martin H. said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> and a big adult female (different source as all the ones above):
> 
> ...


Very nice!


----------



## Steve Nunn (Jan 5, 2005)

Hi Martin and Leon,
These are the ones you all thought were _Lampropelma violaceopes_ as well, am I thinking of the same species?? 

Are they arboreal or fossorial???

In your opinions, are the tarsal scopula wider like in _Cyriopagopus_ or thinner as in _Haplopelma_?? 

Thanks 
Steve


----------



## Lopez (Jan 5, 2005)

Steve Nunn said:
			
		

> Hi Martin and Leon,
> These are the ones you all thought were _Lampropelma violaceopes_ as well, am I thinking of the same species??
> 
> Are they arboreal or fossorial???
> ...


I never said it was L.violaceopes myself, I don't have sufficient knowledge on the subject  but yes, it's the same spider that everyone tries to pigeonhole every now and then, be it into Lampropelma or Haplopelma. (NB the filenames on mine read Lampropelma violaceopes for convenience but the description on my site reads _Undescribed Theraphosid from Malaysia/Singapore 
Often sold as Lampropelma violaceopes, Haplopelma robustum, Cyriopagopus sp. - or "Malaysian Blue Femur"_)
Annoyingly, I don't have a single specimen myself.  The ones pictured on vermiculite (there were 3 specimens) could have been mine but the person who had first refusal didn't refuse.

As for lifestyle, going by the ones I've seen, strictly fossorial, though their general "build" is more reminiscent of something a little semi-arboreal like X.gabrieli or C.schioedtei. Certainly not as gangly as C.sp"blue" which (build-wise) look like a schioedtei that's been put on the rack 

Tarsal scopula = can't comment accurately as I've not examined a dead or a cast skin, but at a glance narrow like Haplopelma.....


----------



## Steve Nunn (Jan 5, 2005)

Thanks Leon, I just wasn't sure whether it was or wasn't the same one I was thinking of. Thanks for the clarification on the scopula 

Steve


----------



## Lopez (Jan 5, 2005)

Steve Nunn said:
			
		

> Thanks for the clarification on the scopula
> 
> Steve


Oh, I wouldn't call it clarification. I change my mind about this bloody species every time I see it. 

I think "Mystery burrower that looks like it could live up a tree if it wanted to" is a far better way to label it


----------



## Steve Nunn (Jan 5, 2005)

Lopez said:
			
		

> I think "Mystery burrower that looks like it could live up a tree if it wanted to" is a far better way to label it


Yes, from the very little I know of this species it possesses some (but not all)character states similar to _Cyriopagopus_ so it wouldn't surprise me that you said that.

I'm sure the next paper involving this species will indeed be an interesting one.

Steve


----------



## BakuBak (Jan 5, 2005)

I wont to have  one !!!   Lopez  sell me one  ( if i can afford on it   )


----------



## pelo (Jan 5, 2005)

I just mamanged to grab myself 3 of these.I'm even more stoked now after seeing these pictures.Mine are small slings yet..appr. 1/2".I set them up like for schioedtei.They've burrowed and made the most amazing turrets I've seen yet,especially for their size.Nice little spiders for sure.


----------



## lhoy (Jan 5, 2005)

So what are the major taxonomical differences between this species and Haplopelma schmidti? 

Lee


----------



## spiderPeter (Jan 6, 2005)

Martin H. said:
			
		

> Hi Peter,
> 
> BTW, they might be from the same breeder as yours – I got them as small spiderlings via Sonja in the end of 2002 labelled as Haplopelma robustum (would have to take a look in my notes, who has sold them).
> 
> ...


If you remmember, few years ago I offered this species under Haplopelma robustum for selling over internet. These animals came from people in Czech republic, who found and brought them from expedition in Malaysia. After it there weren`t a lot of these available, but they start to show now again...
I have adult big female, which comes from "expedition (dirrectly or from eggsacs they brought as well), and next 2.5 of subadults I have from the same source as you. My friend bred them, and I bought almost whole eggsac. 
The remainning pcs were sold to Sonja and JM Verdez  :razz: 

Very interesting species indeed....


----------



## spiderPeter (Jan 6, 2005)

Martin H. said:
			
		

> Hi Peter,
> 
> now as you remind me, the big female on the photo above could be come from you. I got it from Stefano, who, if I remember right, bought some spiderlings from you. But he might have had also some other sources.
> 
> ...


If your female comes from Stefano, it`s definitelly from me   
I am very good friend with him....


----------



## Martin H. (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi,



			
				spiderPeter said:
			
		

> If your female comes from Stefano, it`s definitelly from me


BTW, it's not my female, not this one! =;-)

Cheers,
Martin


----------



## metallica (Jan 6, 2005)

Lopez said:
			
		

> Often sold as Lampropelma violaceopes, Haplopelma robustum, Cyriopagopus sp. - or "Malaysian Blue Femur"[/i])
> Annoyingly, I don't have a single specimen myself.  The ones pictured on vermiculite (there were 3 specimens) could have been mine but the person who had first refusal didn't refuse.


I have one i can spare, large juv/ sa fem


----------



## phormingochilus (Jan 10, 2005)

Just to offer some little treats and to sort out a few things. This species is strictly fossorial and also never found below 1000 m above sea level. It's never been found in Singapore and I would predict it never will. It may have some similarities to Cyriopagopus, but also shares characteristica from other genera, so it's not easy to put into any box for the time being. As you may notice from the pictures it does indeed have more prominent scopulae than Haplopelma, but not so prominent as in Cyriopagopus. The pictures shows a large adult female around 17-18 cm diagonally in situ, and another species at the entrance of its burrow - enjoy ;-)

Regards
Søren


----------

